# lip reading = χειλεανάγνωση, ανάγνωση των χειλιών



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Ένας έμμεσος τρόπος να σας στείλω να διαβάσετε την ανταπόκριση του Γκαζμέντ Καπλάνι από το Πεκίνο.

Εφημερίδα Τα Νέα, 29/04/2008.

...Οι ξένοι αθλητές που παρουσιάζονται από την κινεζική τηλεόραση, με την ευκαιρία των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, μιλούν όπως στις βουβές ταινίες. Βλέπεις μόνο χείλη που κινούνται. Μόνο αν ξέρεις χειλεανάγνωση έχεις κάποια πιθανότητα να καταλάβεις εάν όσα λένε αντιστοιχούν με αυτά που τους αποδίδονται ότι λένε...


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

Στείλε το «ε» περίπατο. :) (Σύμφωνει και η συμπάθειά σου... ο Δήμου.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Θα προτιμήσω τη χειλεανάγνωση, όχι λόγω των ελάχιστα περισσότερων ευρημάτων και παρότι η _χειλανάγνωση_ ακούγεται πιο ευχάριστα.

Πώς το καταλαβαίνω χοντρικά:
Χειλ(ο)— έχουμε από το _χείλος_ ή το _χειλικός_ (χειλανθή, χειλοδοντικός, χειλοϋπερωικός).
Χειλε(ο)— έχουμε από το «των χειλέων»: ανάγνωση των χειλιών, χειλεανάγνωση, πλαστική των χειλιών, χειλεοπλαστική.

Τη *χειλεανάγνωση* δέχονται το Ορθογραφικό και το Αντίστροφο.


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα προτιμήσω τη χειλεανάγνωση, όχι λόγω των ελάχιστα περισσότερων ευρημάτων και παρότι η _χειλανάγνωση_ ακούγεται πιο ευχάριστα.
> 
> Πώς το καταλαβαίνω χοντρικά:
> Χειλ(ο)— έχουμε από το _χείλος_ ή το _χειλικός_ (χειλανθή, χειλοδοντικός, χειλοϋπερωικός).
> ...




Kαλά, όλοι δέχονται τα πάντα (κι εγώ μαζί).
(Δεν το θυμάσαι αυτό; ) 

Εξάλλου όλα σωστά είναι. Εσύ ο ίδιος έχεις προτείνει (την ίδια μάλιστα μέρα):

4 Dec 14 '07 eng>ell recoil from each other αλληλ*οα*πωθούνται 
4 Dec 13 '07 eng>ell Salabrasion αλατ*α*πόξεση 


(Μη μου πεις για ουσιαστικά και ρήματα (και αντωνυμίες) γιατί ουσιαστικό και η «χειλ(ε)ανάγνωση».) :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Βαριέσαι, δεν βαριέσαι, (πες μου ότι ναι, βαριέσαι) να κάθομαι να εξηγώ γιατί...;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χειλε(ο)— έχουμε από το «των χειλέων»: ανάγνωση των χειλιών, χειλεανάγνωση, πλαστική των χειλιών, χειλεοπλαστική.



"των ανθέων" > ανθοκομία, ανθοκομικός


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βαριέσαι, δεν βαριέσαι, (πες μου ότι ναι, βαριέσαι) να κάθομαι να εξηγώ γιατί...;




Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Βεβαίως, αν δεν μιλάμε για ύφος/άποψη κ.λπ., σαφώς και να εξηγήσεις.
:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

*Περί ανθέων και ανθολογίας*

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο τέτοιο με ασυναίρετη γενική πληθυντικού, αλλά στη γραμματεία βρίσκουμε τόσα _ανθών_ όσα και _ανθέων_, οπότε οι άνθρωποι έφτιαξαν πιο λογικά σύνθετα.


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Περί ανθέων και ανθολογίας*
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο τέτοιο με ασυναίρετη γενική πληθυντικού, αλλά στη γραμματεία βρίσκουμε τόσα _ανθών_ όσα και _ανθέων_, οπότε οι άνθρωποι έφτιαξαν πιο λογικά σύνθετα.




Στα όρη (ορέων>ορογραφία, αλλά και ορεογραφία -πριν το διαλύσει η ΕΛΕΤΟ). Το ΛΚΝ δίνει βέβαια:

ορο- 3 & ορεο- [oreo] ή ορεό- [oreó], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό : το ουσ. όρος (ουδ.) ως α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετες λέξεις με αναφορά στα βουνά: ~πέδιο, ~σειρά, ~γένεση, ορεογνωσία, ορεογραφία, ορεόφυτα. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ὀρο-, ὀρεο- θ. του αρχ. ουσ. ὄρο(ς) τό ως α' συνθ.: ελνστ. ὀρο-πέδιον, ὀρεο-σέλινον & γαλλ. oro-, oréo- < ελνστ. ὀρο-, ὀρεο-: ορο-γραφικός < γαλλ. orographique, ορεο-πίθηκος < oréopithèque] 

αλλά ο Ελευθερουδάκης δίνει «ορογραφία» από το 1932...

(Για τα άνθη... ο άλλος. :))


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Ακόμα πιο σύνθετο το βουνό:

Η λ. ὄρος εμφανίζεται ως α' συνθετικό με τις εξής μορφές: α) ὀρεσ(σ)- (πρβλ. ορέσ-βιος), από το σιγμόληκτο θ. τής γενικής (ὄρεσ-ος > ὄρους)· β) ὀρι- (πρβλ. ορίγονος, ορί-κτυπος) σε αρχαϊκού τύπου σύνθ· γ) ορο- (πρβλ. ορο-γενής, ορο-φύλαξ) με συνδετικό φωνήεν -ο-· δ) ὀρει- (πρβλ. ορει-δρόμος, ορεί-χαλκος) από τη δοτ. ὄρει· ε) ὀρεσ(σ)ι- (πρβλ. ορεσί-κοιτος, ορεσι-δίαιτος) από τη δοτ. πληθ. ὄρεσι· στ) οροι- (πρβλ. οροι-βάδες) κατά τον τύπο τού σύνθ. (παλαιάς τοπικής) οδοι-πόρος· ζ) ὀρε(ι)ο- (πρβλ. ορεο-μήκης, ορε(ι)οβάτης) από το θ. τού επιθ. ὄρε(ι)ος. Η λ., τέλος, μαρτυρείται και στη Μυκηναϊκή (πρβλ. orea).
(Πάπυρου Λεξικό)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Περί ανθέων και ανθολογίας*
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο τέτοιο με ασυναίρετη γενική πληθυντικού, αλλά στη γραμματεία...



Ναι, τρία (3) είναι όλα κι όλα.
Και το πιο γνωστό ειδικά στη (λογοτ.) γραμματεία ... Ο Βασιλεύς των Ορέων του 'Ε. Αμπού

Μιας και λέμε για γραμματεία, εσύ και ο Καβάφης (29/4)


----------



## Elena (Apr 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο σύνθετο το βουνό:
> [...]
> (Πάπυρου Λεξικό)



Moυ το γύρισες στο μεταμοντέρνο σε dt.

Παπ*ύ*ρου *λ*εξικό

(Είδες τι καλή μαθήτρια που είμαι; :))


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2008)

Με έβαλες σε διλήμματα: με ποιον να συνταχθώ; Με τον Καβάφη ή με τον Βασιλέα των ωραίων;

Φωνές αποκάτω: Αμπούουουουου!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2018)




----------

